# The Shroud of Darkness



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

“_All of the worlds of the Imperium shall look to their own defense. They shall also look to the defense of the Imperium, and the prosecution of such wars as the Emperor in His wisdom shall decree.

Therefore, each populated planet shall raise and maintain its own planetary defense force, and from the ranks of this defense force it shall provide the best of its troops for recruitment into the Imperial Guard, according to such requirements as shall be imposed by the Administratum_”.– Codex Exercitus

It can be said that many worlds within the great Imperium of Man suffer from the plague known as Chaos and its servants. They commit great acts of evil and debauchery in the name of their evil Gods of the Warp to please them for pleasure, people, and power. Their energy is ceaseless, a permanent cancer in the side of the Imperium that only the God Emperor can stop, but alas he is still upon his Golden Throne. Thus they roam the universe, kill at will, and slaughtering entire worlds for their own satisfaction.

Thus does our story begin with the planet known only as Scound's Fall, a backwater planet in Segementum Solar that is home to one of the largest Schola Progenium in the Imperium. Here is trained many of the future Guard Officer, fleet Admirals, Storm troopers, Sisters of Battle, and other personnel that will one day fight for the Emperor. As such each school is separated into its own section, with hundreds of candidates living in each abbey learning their trade. Only the Sisters have their own Cathedral, the one bastion that stands on Scound’s Fall, and is the only functioning fortress in the entire system. You have been a student one of these prestigious schools attempting to advance yourself to new heights in the service of your Emperor in one path or another for a few years. You know the area in which you are stationed as well as the city of Scound’s Landing nearby. You are not expecting the fate that is about to befall you, and nor your role you will play in it and the destiny you will carve out for yourself. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Before we begin our epic adventure there’s a few rules I wish to lay down first. Follows these guidelines and you cannot go wrong.

1. I am the GM, my word is final. 

2. No God-Modding, remember you are cadets not Space Marines k:

3. You must post at least every three updates. If you are busy please contact me and we can work something else. Otherwise on the 4th update, I will have your character killed off(in good fashion of course). 

4. Your posts must be at least a paragraph long. Please no,” He went here and did this…” type posts. They tend to kill the story, please help keep it active. 4-5 sentences please. :goodpost:

5. Have fun, were here to create an epic story, not troll. :gimmefive:

6. If you have an idea or a question please PM me, don’t post in the recruitment thread. This is to ensure I receive it, for I may miss your inquiry in the forum. :wink:

*********************************************************************************

Alright, time to create yourself; as you read above you are a student at one of the prestigious schools. You are between the ages of 18 and 25, and have a financial backer paying for your schooling. There are no Rambo’s here, think of yourself as a developing officer/soldier preparing for a career of combat (that’s how your story should be modeled) though your free to design your own past. Also you must decide your characters class, as it varies depending on the school you pick. For example, if you are a Commissar then you probably are schooling in the Commissariat school; or if you choose a Sister of Battle then you’re probably in the Monastery of that particular order. Missionaries train at the Temple of the Emporer, Imperial Guard at the Guard University, Admirals are based at the Academy, e.t.c. Please use the template provided below to design your character.

Name: Given……

Age: 18-25

Class: Given……

Appearance: Given……

Personality: Given.........

History: Given…….

Do not worry about Equipment and Weapons, as you are a student and do not keep on on your person constantly. You will acquire them as you go through the story, so please just design your character for the moment. So have at it, and join up for an epic story that’s sure to make you quiver in your seat and munch down many potato chip bags :biggrin:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Haven't seen you in a while emperorshand, where have you been up to?

anyway, Scound's fall? I remember that, in the chaos dex there is a little bit about what happened to it...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry man but I've seen you abandon 3 rps, one of them before you even started it so I am not going to join


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been in Afghan for alittle tour, just got back looking to get this one rolling.

Santaire, I would disagree with you, though I'm sorry to hear you won't join. 

Anyone else, looking to make a name a character?


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

quick question about classes: What falls under guardsman? is it just a generic thing, or are you looking for Storm Trooper or something? I just want to make sure that I do this right.


----------



## HUMYN HYBRID (Aug 9, 2011)

ill be in on this, but agree with yoyoyo


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

I'd quite like to join, but I should mention that I've never been involved with an RP before, so if you'd rather not have a newb that'll possibly ask some dumb questions, just say


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

We were all newb's once so anyone that's got a problem is an idiot


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Santaire said:


> We were all newb's once so anyone that's got a problem is an idiot


easy Santaire, most people do stupid things in there first RP, that included me at a point.

Anyway, I'll see if I'll post a character or not, I feel like going for a SoB because I get bored of guardsmen after a while.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

i think you misinterpreted him karak
i think he means anyone with a problem with mistakes by new rpers is an idiot
if that is the case i most definitely agree with santaire
everyone makes mistakes par reever and euph who seem to have emerged from the womb or whatever wolfkin planet they spawned from fully awesome and keyed in.

At EH, glad you returned safely, welcome back, i have a few tentative questions, my interest is piqued by the story yet fleeting and easily distracted by the proverbial shiny objects

I saw your rule number 2 which made me happy however i have to ask. Quite simply will this be your usual no rules, we are epic peeps of epic proportions doing epic deeds rp or will it be a more reeveresque driven rp with a bit more charactor development. It's a dickish question but I have to ask?

Also whats your intention with regards to person person interaction, will we be running round independently, as i struggle to see how we would be melded together considering we will be fellows of many orders. if its too much of a give away thats fair but I'm curious?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

deathbringer said:


> i think you misinterpreted him karak
> i think he means anyone with a problem with mistakes by new rpers is an idiot
> if that is the case i most definitely agree with santaire
> everyone makes mistakes par reever and euph who seem to have emerged from the womb or whatever wolfkin planet they spawned from fully awesome and keyed in.


Received and understood


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

:biggrin: First to address yoyo and Humyn Hybrid, it’s really what you want to fall under in regards to classes. Yoyo, you asked about the Guardsmen, the Imperial University is where they trained so that’s where your guy would come from. However all you need do is put down Guardsmen under your class, same as Karak you would put down Sister of Battle. The story would then work around you from there. Hope that answers your question 

Santaire, please I must you leave those comments behind my friend. I’m here to run thread, not argue, and if you’d like to discuss it feel more than free to PM me.

Grokfog, I addressed you in the PM you sent me, so please refer to it to answer your question; but yes your always welcome. 

Deathbringer thank you for the thought it wasn’t…………fun to say the least (special as National Guard this time round). Anyway to answer your question yes and no. No their will be no “free-for-all” like the last couple of threads. At certain points in the story, depending on your actions, you might be allowed to command a small squad but that’s about it. I am sticking to traditional role playing format for now so no mega clashing armies. However, yes there will be epicenes; there is a possibility of commandeering some vehicles in which your character would get command of them for a short while. So a little of both.

To answer your second question you will start separated, but eventually come together as a group, and you all will need to be together to survive the rest of the story. Can’t tell you more or else it reveals parts of my plot. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

is it still open becuse i have not been in one of these before and would like to have a go 

but there mite be a timezone probleme


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Timezones aren't an issue, this isn't going to happen live or anything. 

Though some sort of IM can be useful in some cases, you will generally find it isn't essential.


EDIT: Reeveresque?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Impecable as also Serpion5, good to see you again my old freind. :don-t_mention:

Anedcav, timezones are not an issues, this isn't a MMO.  All you need do is post when I update, which will be one or twice a week. Thats all, just follow the instructions and use the template i laid out and you'll see how easy it is


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok then, after brushing up my knowledge on lexicanum I'm ready with a character.

*Name:* Lucia Margus

*Age:* 21 Terran years

*Class:* Sister of Battle

*Appearance:* Lucia is good looking to say the least, however she suttely gives away a feeling to others that she is not weak, mind or body. Her hair is cut in the traditional fashion of the sisters; short fro practical reasons but the hair itself is a holy white that whatever lighting, always had a shine to it. Her body bears many fine curves, moderately sized breasts and strong shoulders. However, her face may be soft and almost kind but her eyes are the colour of a grey storm ready to burn any who get too close. When Lucia smiles she displays an essence of cunning, so you can never really tell why she's smiling.

*Personality:* Lucia can come across as something of a weak minded person, that combinded with her looks can trick those foolish enough to try and control her. But, she is infact a strong and capable woman but can be arrogent at times, possible because she is young and has much to learn. When meeting a new person for the first time she isn't outwardly hostile unless the said person is hostile first. Like all sisters of battle she has the strong belief that the Emperor is her spiritual father and will often seek his help for guidance and alike.

*History:* Lucia was once the daughter to Colonel Maximus Margus, who also trained on the same planet as his daughter is currently stationed. Maximus was a great leader of men within the guard; who mostly fought against the corrupt hereitics of the eye of terror. His wife, and Lucia's mother died a long time ago and while the Colonel was fighting in the wars Lucia was looked after by various people payed by her father. However while returning from fighting around the cadian gate the ship he was travelling on, the _Disciple_, made a jump into warp space and was never seen again. Maximus and everyone on board was declared MIA and Lucia an orphan. 

Because of the vast amount of money Maximus left behind it was decided that the Lucia, who was only six years old at the time, be taken and brought up as a sister of battle. It was not by chance that she came to Scound's fall, it was also the same planet her father trained on, she hopes to discover more about him during her time there.


Ok, all good?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

My character (Hope its ok )

Name: Arris Talbeck

Age: 19

Class: Storm Trooper

Appearance: 5'8", Slim but with a well defined, athletic figure, Arris hides surprising strength behind a graceful figure, only the broad shoulders betraying his abilities. He has dark, close cropped hair, and a face that seems almost permanently scowling.

Personality: Generally quiet and withdrawn, but with a dry sense of humour and an extreme focus on any tasks set to him, Arris can seem unapproachable at times. Once people have passed this however, they find him to be a loyal and exceptionally pious soldier and friend. He believes that he is little more than an instrument of the Emperors Will, and that the Emperor took his parents to show him that only one who has had all family ties severed can truly love and fight for the Emperor with all their being.

History: Arris' parents were soldiers of the 114th Arcadian Mixed Regiment, so his induction into the Imperial Guard was assured. He was well into his primary infantry training when his parents were killed by a "Mystery Assailant" while involved in the Polaris crusade. Shortly afterwards the entire regiment disappeared without trace. Arris' most treasured possession is a mass-produced Administratum letter informing him of his parents death. After the standard 18 hour half-duty grievance period granted to him by the academy, Arris renewed his training with greater vigour than ever. Before long his efforts were noted, and he was selected for transfer to the Storm Trooper Cadet Academy on Scounds Fall...


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

deathbringer's right, that was exactly what I meant.

All right, gonna go out on a limb here and consider posting a character. However I am confused. You haven't actually listed all the possible classes.


> Guard Officer, fleet Admirals, Storm troopers, Sisters of Battle, *and other personnel*


Does this mean there are other classes or do we just stick with the ones previously listed and if there are others, what are they


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Good Karak, you are set and very well written might I add too.

Grokfog your good too, like the backround nice and simple.

Santaire glad you decided to join us. As for the classes they correspond with your characters choice of career. as you'll read in earlier posts if you choose a Commissar you'll start at the Commissariat, a Sister of Battle at the Monestary. Missionaries at the Temple of the Emporer, Gaurdsmen, Navy, mechanics, e.t.c. There are tons of Schola's to choose from, just pick a path.


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

I think Santaire was asking you to list what classes you are accepting, for example I dont know that you will be having a titan princeps in training as playable characters?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

Lord Ramo said:


> I think Santaire was asking you to list what classes you are acepting, for example I dont know that you will be having a titan princeps in training as playable characters?


:laugh: 

Very good. Gave me something to chuckle about. :biggrin:


----------



## anedcav (Nov 13, 2011)

i have been thinking and i am going to be very buisy so i am withdrawing

bye sorry i could not do it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

*Name:* Brian Rayner

* Age:* 23

* Class:* Commissariat cadet

* Appearance:* Brian Rayner is neither an imposing individual nor a meek one; standing a head under two meters, he has a rather stocky build perpetuated by a set of broad shoulders and medium frame. Rayner is of a cream complexion with no distinguishing marks beyond the schola sanctioned Aquila marking he bears on the back side of his right hand. He has a round head with small light green eyes and dark brown hair framed by rounded cheeks, a soft nose, and light brow. He has thin sideburns and a small, thin moustache extending only just beyond the width of his lips. Rayner’s hair has recently been shaved nearly to the scalp, an act perpetrated by others half as a prank, and half as revenge.

* Personality:* Brian can be seen as a cold and callous individual, stemming from a distinct lack of imagination but eye for detail. He possesses an eidetic memory, allowing for him to recall people and events with exceptional clarity though for it suffers from frequent migraines. Because of the constant plague of migraines, Rayner is inept in his ranged studies, the use of ballistic or similar weaponry. He is noted as a poor shot, and will likely never improve; though he is also noted as being a decent swordsmen, though nothing exceptional by any means.


Rayner is unpopular because of his memory, in which he clings to rules and rote like the very air; displaying a willingness to oust others while being slow to act in the defense of someone who may be wrong. Due to his unpopularity amongst others, Rayner has developed a superior manner when dealing with most people, willing to let others take a risk for him if they appear to have even an iota of deviance in their soul.

* History:* For as long as he can remember and as far as anyone has ever deemed to tell him, Brian Rayner is an orphan of war with a gift for memory. His parents, and any other family he might have had, are Cadian born and bred and died bringing the Emperor’s light to one of His many worlds against an enemy who would see to the destruction of everything just and right. The truth, and one known by almost no one and even fewer who care, is that Rayner was born hive trash to scum who likely died during an arbites raid against one gang or another. At the age of five he was taken and shipped to Scound’s Fall where he would have a chance to at least make something of his life. This, the truth of Rayner’s past is irrelevant and the signs that could prove it true are not common knowledge for most. (The distinct hair and eye colour of Cadians.)

At the age of six Rayner was taken into the commissariat academy when he revealed to schola adjudicators of other youths perpetuating in unsanctioned actions. For their crimes, the youngest were subject to the punishment of eternal service as servitor’s for the Imperial church, while the two eldest were flogged. This display of high judgmental ability, to so clearly and without regret level charges against others, earned Rayner the attention of the commissariat academy long enough for him to be taken into their number. But this act would be noticed by more than just the teachers of the academy, but also by some of its cadets as well.

From inception to present, Rayner has been looked at with an eye of caution that he would willingly, and has, turn in others for even the slightest of infractions. This earned him few friends beyond his instructors, and instead forced Rayner to seek solace either in history or other, more stuck up individuals like the applicants of the Ecclessiarchy temple on Sound’s Fall. However, despite his heavy judgment of others Rayner is himself a hypocrite, gaining access to restricted materials and learning of the existence of traitor space marines. Though this knowledge in and of itself is minor at best, merely indicating that there are space marines who have fallen from the Emperor’s light.

As a cadet, Rayner’s overall performance is average. He is good with a blade but bad with a gun, has an excellent memory and can recite Imperial rote without trouble but lacks imagination and so makes for a poor tactician. He is cautious about action, but sure of himself when it comes to reading people and making judgments that do not affect himself directly. 





There we go, character now posted.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Lord Rambo, good to see you again. In refernce to your question that is where I am giving the players alittle freedom. The story doesn't require a certain range of classes, and you will see they become irrelavant eventually as the thread will progress. However it will help me write the "fluff" as well as how your characters interact with one another. hope that answers it. 

If you must be picky, then here is a traditional listing of Schola's.......

Imperial University(Gaurdsmen/Stormtroopers)
Imperial Academy(Navy)
Temple of the Emporer(Missionaries, Ecclisiarchy)
Schola Administratum(Minisortium, Administrators, Govenors)
Order of the Valerous Heart(Sisters of Battle)
University of Scound(The place rich kid are sent)
Any other school you can think of within reasonable bounds

Anedcav, sorry you couldn't stay with us; good luck with your future endevours in the RPG threads 

I don't know if I should be shocked or proud that I finally made a thread you have committed a character to. I hope I can keep to your expectations Darkreveer. Rayner looks excellent, and his backround is a whole story in itself very nice. Did you ever think of writing for Black Library or it's associates? You'd make an excellent author, I'd buy your books. Anyway glad to have you along?

So will anyone else join this epic adventure; ideally looking for 3 more people?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

emporershand89 said:


> The story doesn't require a certain range of classes,


While you may believe it is not required, a list of classes really is. As Ramo pointed out, will you be having a titan princeps as playable? How about inquisitorial agents?

This would be one of those things where you do need to be clear and specific as certain organizations are more secretive or restricting. (Like the titan princeps for example, you would only have those individuals within the ranks of the titan legions themselves; but not everyone may be aware of that.)



emporershand89 said:


> Imperial University(Gaurdsmen/Stormtroopers)


A quick thing to note, your average guardsmen will never see the likes of a schola for training. To many soldiers and not enough space at a schola; it would be the equivalent of private school, only a more select number get to go to it.



emporershand89 said:


> Schola Administratum(Minisortium, Administrators, Govenors)


The likes of governors are not actually trained at a schola. They might have gone to a schola for training in bureaucratic dealings but there is no governor school.:grin:




emporershand89 said:


> I don't know if I should be shocked or proud that I finally made a thread you have committed a character to. I hope I can keep to your expectations Darkreveer.


Well I did tell you that I would likely be throwing in a character of my own, so I'm gonna say you should not be all that shocked that I actually followed through with what I said I would do.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

darkreever said:


> Well I did tell you that I would likely be throwing in a character of my own, so I'm gonna say you should not be all that shocked that I actually followed through with what I said I would do.


Hhaha, guess I shouldn't :sarcastichand:

You have a good point, I will recreate a list of Schola on the first post from which you may choose. Thuogh to answer your question yes, titan princeps and even Inquisition may be used. thuogh I beleive the Inquisition wasn't on Scounds Fall, a point that backstabs me unfortuantly :suicide:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Anyone else then? I have 3 slots remaining. Hurry, Hurry, hurry


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Haha, damn u EH,  your RPs always look like the most interesting! Unfortunately I think I'm knee deep in life (and other RPs...) already  but I'm going to try to convince my conscience to join anyway  Either way, I'm just wondering if you could please elaborate a bit more on the mechanics of this RP? How can an admiral-in-training play on the same level as say...a stormtrooper? I'm just curious if you stick a lasgun in the hands of a pilot...  other than that, looks fantastic.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Yru0 said:


> Haha, damn u EH,  your RPs always look like the most interesting! Unfortunately I think I'm knee deep in life (and other RPs...) already  but I'm going to try to convince my conscience to join anyway  Either way, I'm just wondering if you could please elaborate a bit more on the mechanics of this RP? How can an admiral-in-training play on the same level as say...a stormtrooper? I'm just curious if you stick a lasgun in the hands of a pilot...  other than that, looks fantastic.


Noooo! Yru0, you must get involved! I command you!!!!

Please?

bah, it was worth a try.

The characters in this are in-training, I imagine basic weapons training would be pretty standard for most admirals, pilots etc etc.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

this looks great! I'm gonna try and get my character sheet up soon! :grin:


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yru0, good to see you again. I don't know why, but i'm appriciative you like my tastes  If you have life commitments but still want to join feel free to PM me about it and perhaps we can work something out 

Hmmmm Karak, hmmmmmmm. :so_happy:

Brendxb sounds good, just follow the guidlines at the begining and post your character. I will check it from there.

Alright, well I plan to have this thing started no later than Tuesday of this upcoming week. So for those of you out there who havn't gotten off your couches and away from your potato chip bags...............JOIN, BY COMMAND OF THE EMPORER HIMSELF!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

(my character sheet hope it’s okay )

Name; Ishmael Turon

Age; 21

Position; Storm trooper

Appearance; 6 feet tall with a well-built body has made Ishmael a threatening figure to many in his way but a good thing to all on his side. He has a scar across his right eye from getting into fight from his previous academy. His hair is black and scruffy but short. Commonly to his friends he has a light face often smiling and open; however to commissars and enemies he only shows a deep scowl with a penetrating gaze.

Personality; Ishmael is commonly a joking charismatic figure willing to fight to protect those he trusts and likes. However, to his commanders’ dismay, he has been impossible to discipline and is at times stubborn, aggressive, arrogant and threatening to those around him, but more importantly he sometimes refuses to follow an order that puts his comrades at risk, even at the cost of the battle. Though, he has little honour of those higher than him unless he “sees they care about their men”. His late father lord general Turon of the guard stated to his comrades that his lack of discipline formed after his brothers ‘accident’.

History: since birth he was being prepared for the service in the guard thanks to his father’s influence. He and his older brother Ibraam were ushered to honourable schools and following their fathers teaching quickly were proven to be exceptional students. Most of their lives they were with their dutches mother while their father was on campaigns, but at the age of 10 they received word that lord general Turon had fell in battle after his command post fell in an enemy attack. The reports stated he died on the roof of a bastion armed with a lasgun when a heretic put a bolt round into his forehead.
3 years later after their mother had died from a rare disease Ibraam at the age of 19, joined the guard to experience field command for his advanced officer training. However after one year of service he fell. However he was not killed at the hands of xenos or chaos but at the hands of a scarred commissar who shot the only guard following orders in an attempt to instil order in the troops.
Afterwards Ishmael was put in a prestigious command school at the age of 15 and at first was rapidly moving up in his classes but after 2 years in the school he was discovered to be impatient and unwilling to win by any means. As well as this he started many fights against his peers many based on command issues. On several occasions those he fought were hospitalized and on one rare occasion he, and the seven 18 and 17 year olds, were all hospitalized for two months.
Eventually he was moved to a commissar academy so discipline could be instilled in him. But this idea was quickly proven to be a mistake and Ishmael swore not to spread word to what happened in the 3 months he was in the academy. After going from academy to academy he was eventually placed in the Storm trooper cadet academy on Scounds Fall at the age of 20 where he was thought to be made into a tough soldier and hopefully disciplined. Finally the command school he was first placed in still holds a seat reserved for him after he is thought to be properly ‘disciplined’.

(The Storm trooper cadet academy on Scounds Fall ‘wink wink-nudge nudge :biggrin: hope it’s okay with Grokfog. Anyway let me know if anything’s wrong thanks!)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nope thats fine, it looks solid. Will make for an interesting twist :crazy:


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Yeah, you've somehow convinced me, will post a character as long as I'm allowed to be inquisition.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks! (wait darkreever is the comissar and...... a moderator....... nuts. :blackeye
(no offense :biggrin


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Cheers EH  But I think I'll have to pass. I'll be watching though, so expect me to jump on the bandwagon if I catch break 

Edit: Considering available spaces ofcourse


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Well perhaps you two can fight back to back on this one brendxb. 

Yru0 I understand your situation, but if you find the time please join us, i kind of miss your interesting posts 

Santaire you may be an Inquisitor. The class however will be one of the following as the Inquisition trains alot of different individuals for different tasks...............

Interrogator- You are trained in combat and interrogation techniques. You scare people basically 
Explicator- Inquisitor Henchmen in-training
Neophyte- young Inquisition warrriors in-training. 
Novitiates- Future Inquisitors in-training at the Schola.
Approbators- Idk what this is, but i understand it's the Inquisitions "clean-up" crew

So pick one of those, or another if you find it just clear it by me. Glad to have ya.

Tuesday folks, closing Recruitment on tuesday so hurry, hurry, hurry.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alrighty well I'm closing this Recruitment thread chaps, and hopefully have the first posting up later tonight if not tommorrow morning(depending if my car gets fix, yeah me). 

Santaire post your character when you get a chance, thank you .


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Any chance I could get an eta on the action thread?
(just asking its one of my first RP's)


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Considering the fact that emporershand89 has not been on since Thursday, I think the answer is anyone's guess at this time.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

question (not meaning to be offensive but just wondering) has a GM ever left mid RP?
(seriously not wanting to be offensive I know it can take a while so I'm pretty sure emporershand89 is still working hard on a beast RP)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

brendxb said:


> question (not meaning to be offensive but just wondering) has a GM ever left mid RP?


I'm sure it has happened, but I very much doubt EH would do such a thing. If he did, I doubt anybody would ever bother signing up to one of his roleplays ever again! :laugh:


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> If he did, I doubt anybody would ever bother signing up to one of his roleplays ever again! :laugh:


errrrrrrrrr...

That is all I shall say.


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

I must confess temptation..

But I must ask, are the classes you've mentioned the only available? Or is it possible to play a Sanctioned Psyker?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Yushiro said:


> Or is it possible to play a Sanctioned Psyker?


Might I point out that the training of a sanctioned psyker falls under the jurisdiction of the adeptus astra telepathica on Terra, and the actual training of a pysker largely depends on age and ability. That and you do realize how hard such a character would be to play right? Both for yourself, and when it comes to interacting with anyone else.


As for the question regarding whether or not GM's have left their own RP's before:

Yes they have. Some up and vanish with little or no excuse, others for varying reasons. It happens, we move on. For some this means they have to wait a little longer for an RP (though for anyone at this time, I would like to remind everyone that Fury of Wolves is still open to new players.)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth (Nov 15, 2009)

komanko said:


> errrrrrrrrr...
> 
> That is all I shall say.


It wasn't meant in a way suggesting EH actually _would_ give up on the RP before it started, but just pointing out that GMs who abandon RPs can expect future RPs to be less popular, that's all! Unless I've misunderstood this quote...?


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

darkreever said:


> Might I point out that the training of a sanctioned psyker falls under the jurisdiction of the adeptus astra telepathica on Terra, and the actual training of a pysker largely depends on age and ability. That and you do realize how hard such a character would be to play right? Both for yourself, and when it comes to interacting with anyone else.
> 
> 
> As for the question regarding whether or not GM's have left their own RP's before:
> ...


Ah, you are right there. I'm afraid my knowledge of certain aspects of 40k is slim...

But the Space Wolves...I think I know a little bit more about them


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Yushiro said:


> Ah, you are right there. I'm afraid my knowledge of certain aspects of 40k is slim...
> 
> But the Space Wolves...I think I know a little bit more about them


Dont sweat it, the more you'll hang around here the more you will know.

Also you can always check lexicanum for any fluff and knowledge needs.

http://www.lexicanum.com/


----------



## Yushiro (Nov 6, 2011)

I frequent Lexicanum often but my knowledge is restricted to Space Marines, Chaos and Tau at this time. =/

oh and the Inquisition of course ;D


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

You can always ask around here or in the fluff section, I am pretty sure that you will always get an answer.


----------



## brendxb (Jul 18, 2011)

Just asking does anyone know whats happening to the RP?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well since this is Emporershand's RP, where he is the GM and is the only one who can really make any calls here, there is a very good chance he is the only one who can answer that question.

Having said that, its a very good question as to where he is. A look at his member profile shows that he was last on this Tusday (the 17th) and I know he was also on this Sunday as well.

He said the action thread would go up later on the 11th, or the morning of the 12th the latest. However its been more than a week (nine days) with him coming on more than once and no explanation of any kind. This does not bode well methinks.


I will hold out and hope that the next time Emporershand is on he will be kind enough to let the players what the status of this RP is, and possibly even a reason for such a delay.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If he's been waiting for me to post up a character I am afraid I won't be doing so.


----------

